# P22 Help



## CardiacColt68 (Jul 18, 2013)

So I field stripped and cleaned my P22 for the 2nd time yesterday. I have about 250 rounds through it, and am a new shooter. For some reason the slide stop lever is up, and catching the slide when I try to rack it. I field stripped and reassembled several times, but could not get everything to function properly. I had no problems the first time. Anyone have a clue what I screwed up? I am new to this, and not mechanically inclined so I'll first assume it is me, and not the tool. Especially before I pay a smith to point out my error. Any help or suggestions is appreciated.

Maybe Dad was right. Should have bought the revolver!


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds like you lost the little slide stop spring or got it in wrong. Mucho P22 data here:

Walther - RimfireCentral.com Forums (start with the stickies)

Anything from 1911M is worth reading.


----------



## CardiacColt68 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks, I'll do some research. I reassembled it the first time with no issues, so I am surprised I couldn't figure it out the second time. Everything looks right but, obviously something went wrong. I'll take a fresh look at it tomorrow when I get home, and see if I overlooked something obvious.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

This post has great links: Vital information for all P22 owners (P22 Bible) - WaltherForums

But the best link, the P22 Bible isn't working so find that here: http://www.spentbrass.com/pistol/walther/p22/P22_bible.pdf


----------



## CardiacColt68 (Jul 18, 2013)

Problem solved. Everything was fine, I'm just an idiot. It was just locking the slide back due to the empty magazine. Now I can go get some more practice at the range this weekend.


----------

